
Meditation can alter brain structure - nreece
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article3554215.ece
======
inovica
I started meditation, along with yoga, just over a year ago and it has had a
profound impact on my work and general well-being. I'm more productive, more
focused and generally look on things with a 'happier' (if that sounds right)
outlook. I didn't tell my male friends I was doing yoga at first just because
of the amount of laughter it would generate, but now I've become a bit of a
yoga/meditation evangelist. erm, can you tell?

~~~
PieSquared
Any tips to someone who just got interested enough to give it a try?

~~~
inovica
Sure. Read up a bit on the different types of yoga firstly (if you want to do
this too - I'd strongly suggest it). I went for Hatha yoga which is very
gentle and feels just like stretching and breathing first. The instructor
started us off with basic breathing exercises first and then took us more into
meditation. I now have an instructor who comes to my house and the 1-on-1
makes a big difference. It took some time to really "get it" (about 6 months)
but once I did and I could see and feel the benefits it made me more
passionate. Whatever you do, don't start yoga without an instructor - ie DVDs.
They are a good tool but only (in my opinion) in conjunction with an
instructor until you are more advanced. For meditation, I think you could
start this without an instructor, though it would help to accelerate the
learning. Finally, remember that there's no competition - you are doing it for
you and as long as you improve thats the main thing. Feel free to contact me
outside of here if you wish

------
KirinDave
I don't have anything against meditation. I practice it with some regularity,
but... This title is somewhat misleading. According to the article, a causal
relationship between meditation and changed brain structure has been
established, and I would love to see the study that established a correlation
between persistent meditation and a thicker cortex in areas linked to
perception.

It seems like more poorly researched science reporting from the Times.

~~~
gojomo
There has been previous work in this area; see for example:

"Scans of Monks' Brains Show Meditation Alters Structure, Functioning", WSJ,
2004-11-05

[http://psyphz.psych.wisc.edu/web/News/Meditation_Alters_Brai...](http://psyphz.psych.wisc.edu/web/News/Meditation_Alters_Brain_WSJ_11-04.htm)

On the other hand, there is also some link between meditation and seizures:

"Bad Vibes- Warning: Meditating may be hazardous to your health" SFWeekly,
2002-08-28

<http://www.sfweekly.com/content/printVersion/313883>

------
simpleenigma
Among the other things I'm doing right now, I actually have a book deal to
write a book on yoga, that includes information on meditation and breath
control along with the standard postures. It's going to be directed toward
people who spend too much time in front of computers. My plan is to give them
quick and easy ways to relax and reduce stress and hopefully open more people
up to the benefits of yoga and meditation.

~~~
inovica
Sounds great! Would love to help out if you need anything. My contact info is
in my profile

